# Book Review - COLUMBINE by Dave Cullen



## Matthew92 (Apr 20, 2011)

sdffasd


----------



## gmdavis (Apr 22, 2011)

Cullen , who first reported on the story for the online magazine Salon,  acknowledges in the book's source notes that thoughts he attributes to  Klebold and Harris are conjecture gleaned from the record the pair left  behind.

Jeff Kass takes a more straightforward approach in  "Columbine: A True Crime Story," working backward from the events of the  fateful day.
The Denver Post

Mr. Cullen insists that the  killers enjoyed "far more friends than the average adolescent," with  Harris in particular being a regular Casanova who "on the ultimate high  school scorecard . . . outscored much of the football team." The  author's footnotes do not reveal how he knows this; when I asked him  about it while preparing this review, Mr. Cullen said he did not  necessarily mean to imply that Harris was sexually active. But what else  would such words mean?

"Eric and Dylan never had any girlfriends," the more sober Mr. Kass writes, and were "probably virgins upon death." 
 Wall Street Journal


----------



## Matthew92 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr. Cullen insists that the  killers enjoyed "far more friends than the average adolescent," with  Harris in particular being a regular Casanova who "on the ultimate high  school scorecard . . . outscored much of the football team." The  author's footnotes do not reveal how he knows this; when I asked him  about it while preparing this review, Mr. Cullen said he did not  necessarily mean to imply that Harris was sexually active. But what else  would such words mean?

"Eric and Dylan never had any girlfriends," the more sober Mr. Kass writes, and were "probably virgins upon death." 
 Wall Street Journal[/QUOTE]

Whether or not Harris was Hugh Grant is irrelevant. It's obvious that he had a lot of friends. And Cullen's book includes three girls that he dated.


----------

